# TiVo has streaming music, why not steaming video



## endicot (Feb 1, 2006)

TiVo has streaming music, why not steaming video 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Instead of copying to the TiVo hard drive, why not just stream it. I had the D-Link MediaLounge DSM-320 before I got my TiVo (I sold it to offset the TiVo cost). It had no HD, but could stream full quality video straight to the TV without any delay. Stream media content from your PC to your TV instantly.


TiVo has streaming music, why not video?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It kinda streams. But it has to be on the HDD to play, due to the size of the video packets. MP3 can stream, as it is rather small. 

What I'd like is the opposite, mp3s to buffer on the HDD (rights allowing).


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Didn't this get posted in another forum? Ah, yes, over here.


----------

